
How Canada's addiction to road salt is ruining everything - mudil
http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/how-canadas-addiction-to-road-salt-is-ruining-everything
======
tomohawk
> Road salt was also a contributing factor to lead contamination of drinking
> water in Flint, Mich. Water from the Flint River — made extra salty by road
> salt runoff — was eating into old pipes, dosing the population with lead.

